# We Don't Use Flying Saucers Anymore



## Lon (Jun 24, 2017)

doubt if any members  will believe that I came as a  small child from a distant galaxy that we Promugians  called Xantata.  Our galaxy and planet had long abandoned travel by what you Earthlings  call FLYING SAUCERS and now use TELEPORTATION. It is so less noticeable,  more ENERGY EFFICIENT and of course considerably less expensive than  the old FLYING SAUCER. What people in this century saw as Flying Saucers  were flown by teenagers that had stolen the saucers for a JOY RIDE.


----------



## jujube (Jun 24, 2017)

XTPH!!IGOOX, IS THAT YOU???  After the mothership dropped us off, I lost your phone number!  I've been looking for you for the last 214 years.  Let's get together with a bottle of ygphatooie juice and catch up on things, OK?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome to our forum  Promuglian.  We were wondering when you'd get here.  Wish we had  teleportation  here.  It would help me get quickly to the bathroom at  2 AM, and sometimes again at 3:30 AM. Can you help us establish the system?

I wish Jujube  had told us this before.  I think I drank some ygphatooie juice  last night....with an olive in it.

It was a surprise to find the stuff in the supermarket.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 24, 2017)

Lon said:


> doubt if any members  will believe that I came as a  small child from a distant galaxy that we Promugians  called Xantata.  Our galaxy and planet had long abandoned travel by what you Earthlings  call FLYING SAUCERS and now use TELEPORTATION. It is so less noticeable,  more ENERGY EFFICIENT and of course considerably less expensive than  the old FLYING SAUCER. What people in this century saw as Flying Saucers  were flown by teenagers that had stolen the saucers for a JOY RIDE.



 I do believe that, Lon.


----------



## Lon (Jun 24, 2017)

jujube said:


> XTPH!!IGOOX, IS THAT YOU???  After the mothership dropped us off, I lost your phone number!  I've been looking for you for the last 214 years.  Let's get together with a bottle of ygphatooie juice and catch up on things, OK?



No dear----You have me confused with my father XTPH11IGOOX SENIOR. He died over 500 Earth  years ago when our planet discarded what EARTHLINGS call CELL PHONES and went to THOUGHT TRANSFERENCE as our main means of communication. His ashes were sent into the BLACK HOLE of Paruma.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)

Lon, so you still have that device that can correct cranial rectal inversions? It sure cured me, but I have marked a few candidates that also suffer that we truly need to help!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 25, 2017)

I've seen Flying Saucers in our kitchen when Momma gets on the peck.. :untroubled:


----------



## jujube (Jun 25, 2017)

An astronaut and an alien walked into a bar on Mars, but they immediately left because it had no atmosphere.  

What did the metric alien say? "Take me to your liter."

What kind of hot beverage to you offer to an alien?  Gravi-tea.

Where do aliens park their flying saucers?  At parking meteors. 

If athletes get athlete's foot, what do spacemen get?  Missile toe. 

What did the alien say to the gas pump? "You humans are so rude.  Why are you sticking your finger in your ear while I trying to talk to you?"

OK, I'll shut up now.  Nanu-nanu!


----------

